# Alrightyy then.. Ideas?



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Well my 4-H club is having a Halloween, goat dress up contest. My mind has drawn a blank on ideas. Soo I have few pictures of the doeling that is most calm and best to bring so any ideas would be great!!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, goats make good little clowns. Maybe a milk maid(white bed hat, apron, maybe back saddle type thing for milk jugs?) Or how about a block of cheese?(spray paint a box to fit over her body to look like swiss maybe so you can tell its supposed to be cheese.) I hope I read this post right. You ARE dressing the goat ,right?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Maybe a Super Goat with a little cape? 

I dressed my goat up as a horse when she was a kid.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

We did Yankee Doodle with lots of red, white and blue sequins. We look for ideas at Petco and PetSmart. The doggie stuff works great.

If you do soap, milk, cheese or other such get lots of pics. They are great for advertising.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes I am dressing her. Those are great ideas! Now comes the hard part... ahahaa


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

At our "goatalympics" this year there was a pygmy dressed with a bright pink wig and dress... as "lady Baa-Baa" pretty cute!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cowgirl, she already has "BOOTS" on and those ears could hold up a 10 gallon hat!  All she would need is a pair of CHAPS!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL... well I dressed her up as a clown, she wore this spotted thing.. that fit her perfectly & a red wig. I decdied to bring my other doeling too and we dressed her up as a pumpkin. I'll post picutres soon!!


----------

